# I don't know how to make it thru this



## Cadabra (Sep 1, 2012)

Im broken. Long story short my husband who I've been with for 10 years admitted he's been having an affair for several months. He only admitted b/c he knew he was going to get caught. The biggest problem is we have 3 children with the youngest being 5 months old. His affair began when my youngest was a month old. I'm staying at a hotel and I'm lost. I hate him but still love him. I have never felt pain like this in my life and don't know what to do. I can't function let alone put on a happy face for my children. He met this woman on a dating website so he went looking for an affair. My friends have been supportive but they don't know what I'm feeling and that makes me feel even more alone. I don't know what I'm supposed to do nor how I can do it since everything inside of me seems numb, I feel like I've lost everything and my world stopped turning this morning.


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

So sorry. It hurts so much. Have you got family nearby, people you can lean on?


----------



## dwaynewilliams (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. Maybe you should see a counselor.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

You should DEFINITELY head over to the Coping with Infidelity section of this website. Not that we don't care about you and support you, because WE DO, but the people on THAT board HAVE ALL BEEN IN YOUR SHOES. EVERY ONE OF THEM HAS HAD A SPOUSE CHEAT ON THEM.

Unlike your friends, they know EXACTLY what you're going through, how you feel, etc.

Head on over there, Cadabra, I KNOW they can help you get through this, see clearly, and feel better.

Good luck, honey, to you AND your precious children.


----------



## Cadabra (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you. This is all so new I didn't know where to go. I have no family here. I moved from a different state. This is where his family is and now I'm stuck.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Why are you in a hotel. He cheated tell him to get out so you can be with your children and decide what to do. 

Has the affair stopped?

Post you story in the Coping with Infidelity area, there you will get good advice, you need it. Good Luck.


----------



## WTBJ (Sep 1, 2012)

I have been to a hotel many times and thrown my husband in a hotel many times. Those are very sad times. 80% of marriages someone is cheating. Definitely talk to the people in the room they are referring you too. I too live where I have no friends or family and I can't imagine what you are going through. Praying for you, your marriage, and your children. I know it is difficult going through this alone.

All the best

Jess


----------

